# Panasonic CF 27



## JOHN FJ (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a Panasonic CF 27 and have lost both the Bios and general passwords. I have stripped the laptop down and disconnected the Batt ( for over 24 Hours), but cannot get past either password gates.

Any sugestions


Thanks

John FJ


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, call Panasonic. No help here bypassing passwords.


----------

